# 2014 F10 with Gladen speakers and PP 82DSP from Audiotec Fischer Bimmertech



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

Upgraded this 2014 F10 with Gladen speakers all around (Gladen 201 BMW) and the Audiotec Fischer PP 82DSP amplifier (With built-in DSP) packaged by Bimmertech.

The package by Bimmertech comes pre-configured and pre-wired for cars with HIFI from factory.

If the car does not have HIFI (No amp, no tweeters), then you will need to wire everything yourself. We used a SOT plug, in order to avoid cutting the original radio plug. A SOT plug (976-FB) costs around 25/30 bucks retail. Makes your life a lot easier as it extends the original radio plug.

I was pleasantly surprised at the fact the DSP amp itself was pre-configured.
We had to change a few settings as the car was a RHD and not a LHD as pre-configured. So distances for time alignment had to be changed.
Changed the crossover algorithm used on for the midrange speakers.

The system volume was very high out of the box too, we had to change to -10. No big deal.

The car had to be coded to HIFI too in order to get the full benefits of the upgrade.

The software to manage the DSP settings is very well done by Audiotec I have to say, more user friendly than the Mosconi/Gladen I am used to.

The overall system turned out very well. Only issue is the 55 watts per channel. This is more than the OEM amp, so it will play a lot cleaner and a little bit louder, but do not expect to be able to go very high in the volume.

Now we can't really complain, given the size of the amp and the number of channels, it is actually pretty good. But keep in mind that amp provides roughly half power of what a good set of speakers such as Gladen 201 can handle. You can always go bigger amps for bigger power, but that will cost you more money, will be more time consuming and you will struggle to find room.

To me it is worth the upgrade if you want DSP and a better sounding system without breaking the bank. A full equivalent system from Mosconi using 2 amps will cost twice much.

Few pictures


----------



## Crazydog (May 28, 2015)

Sorry for bringing up an old thread.
I just installed the Bimmertech amp with BAV sound speakers.
Not sure about subs yet. 
I'm not familiar with audio tuning.
Really appreciate if anyone has any F10 tune to share.

Regards,
Eugene


----------



## grave (Jun 13, 2014)

perhaps ask directly on audiotec-fisher site but don't know why they only gave sound settings for ddsp 52 and 62.

It's not the good soluce because all your speakers are differents than stock.

Download their software, their guide search www for a pink noise and buy a microphone then ajust your car yourself with a laptop. Not so difficult.


----------

